# It Was Not a LOL when it happened. Bloody Smokers



## Rotten_Bunny (7/2/15)

So today at work i am sucking an ice cold coke through a straw out of the can. I leave it about 1/4 full and go and tend to something.

I come back and see the glistening beads of water still inviting me to have some more, i take a good long toke on the straw that carries this nectar of the gods to my mouth and get a mouthfull of Ash, Tobacco and crap.

Man i was instantly pissed off.
Someone had killed their analogue in my coke 

I still have this taste in my mouth, its gross.



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/2/15)

This has happened to me with beer worst taste EVER!


----------



## huffnpuff (7/2/15)

crack2483 said:


> This has happened to me with beer worst taste EVER!



That's just shocking!!!! How could you leave your beer unattended?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/2/15)

@crack2483 this is no pissing contest... Lmao im hurt, im very very hurt ( how to train your dragon quote) it was quarter full still had beads of moisture on it.indicating it is still cold 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

